# no power to upper half of fuse block



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

We're experiencing a bit of a problem with the wiring of my '67. There is power to all those fuses which are powered by the battery, but none of those which are powered by the alternator.

Starting with the alternator, we have 14.15 volts measured at the battery, at idle. Also, there is 12.7 volts at the voltage regulator's # 4 terminal, also at idle. 

Not sure where to go from here, however. Any suggestions on how to move forward with diagnosis and isolation of the problem?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm gonna say check the bulkhead connection at the firewall. Take it loose and check for good connections there. Maybe even wiggle it and see if there is any voltage inside then. Could be some corrosion inside, it's pretty common.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Reb,

Your 12 volt alternator output connects to the battery thru a splice on top of the manifold and then is routed to the starter's battery connection. You should have some fuses that are always hot and some are only hot when the switch is turned on. If the fuses that are switched are not hot then look at the brown wire that connects to the key switch.


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Through process of elimination we determined the outer wire harness plug is the one which feeds the "alternator" fuses. Of the wires in that outer harness, a green-colored one carries 12.6 volts. 

We very carefully cleaned and aligned the connections. Battery light in instrument panel glows when key is switched to Accessory position, and both Battery light and Oil Pressure light illuminate when key is switched to On. Still no power to Accessory fuses either way, though. 

My husband says he needs to pull the instrument panel back out because he forgot to install the support bracket which ties it to the metal dash panel. Is that just a support bracket, and does it also serve as a ground source? If the latter, could this be (part of) our problem?

Finally, what should we find at the brown wire, at the key switch? 12 volts? If so, and there is not 12v there, we can trace it backwards. However, if there IS 12v at the brown wire to the key switch, then what?

Thank you very much for your input, as always, guys! :wink2:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the `67 have a fusable link at the + post on the starter?


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes it does! But, there is nothing connected to it. There is no loose wire under the hood which looks like it should connect there, either.


----------

